# Moss Balls ... Good Or Bad?



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

Moss Balls!

What do you think of em? Are they worth the money and do they do what they say they do? 

Also Do you need a cycled tank for them? And if you don't have a cycled tank is it still ok to have them in the tank with your betta??

What Kind of Upkeep do they need? What happens if they grow to big, what do you do? If they die is it worse for the betta then if you never got one?



*Thank You so much! All Info Appreciated! *​


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

It's ok to keep them in an uncycled tank, you need to rinse them off and pat them into a ball about 1x every 1-2 weeks, if they get too big they'll actually split into 2 little marimos (never split one to make it into 2!) I think they're cute


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

They are nice and will help to control ammonia and nitrites a bit. You will still need to do water changes as you do now.

You just rinse and squeeze/roll them in your hands every few weeks to keep them looking clean.

I like the look of them and think they add an interesting element to a tank. They are very slow growing.


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> It's ok to keep them in an uncycled tank, you need to rinse them off and pat them into a ball about 1x every 1-2 weeks, if they get too big they'll actually split into 2 little marimos (never split one to make it into 2!) I think they're cute


Ok Thanks!  I think I might get a few then and they seem pretty minimal on upkeep.


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

DaytonBetta said:


> They are nice and will help to control ammonia and nitrites a bit. You will still need to do water changes as you do now.
> 
> You just rinse and squeeze/roll them in your hands every few weeks to keep them looking clean.
> 
> I like the look of them and think they add an interesting element to a tank. They are very slow growing.


Thanks You! slow growing, haha ok good, I didn't want this massive green ball taking up the whole tank, Might get a few! Thanks


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

Moss balls tend to collect debris. When you do a water change, while the old water is still in the bucket, remove the ball from the tank and give it a swish in the bucket. All the debris will come off. Then give gentle squeezes, this will release the ammonia etc which is has collected. Return ball to tank, continue with water change.

The debris on the ball is often good for fry feeding, and other tank cleaners will also help to keep the ball free of debris. I included the above about getting the debris off, as some folks have community tanks, others have the betta and perhaps one tank mate. 

I have 2 balls in each of my tanks. Well, added a 3r in th 50 gallon; I had the lights on a timer and was too long a time. The other plants loved all the light and took off growing, but the original 2 moss balls got sort of burned, they went a bit grey looking. I'm told they will color up again in time. to that nice deep green. Not holding my breath on that!


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

Freedom2b said:


> Moss balls tend to collect debris. When you do a water change, while the old water is still in the bucket, remove the ball from the tank and give it a swish in the bucket. All the debris will come off. Then give gentle squeezes, this will release the ammonia etc which is has collected. Return ball to tank, continue with water change.
> 
> The debris on the ball is often good for fry feeding, and other tank cleaners will also help to keep the ball free of debris. I included the above about getting the debris off, as some folks have community tanks, others have the betta and perhaps one tank mate.
> 
> I have 2 balls in each of my tanks. Well, added a 3r in th 50 gallon; I had the lights on a timer and was too long a time. The other plants loved all the light and took off growing, but the original 2 moss balls got sort of burned, they went a bit grey looking. I'm told they will color up again in time. to that nice deep green. Not holding my breath on that!


Ok, thank you so much, they seem like a good addition that's easy to care for, Thanks


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

They never did much for me. Didn't help but didn't hurt. They look cute though, and I think shrimp, snails, and fry like to graze on them.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

They're cute. I've had some for many yrs and if they've grown I certainly can't tell lol. As for the claims they make about absorbing ammonia and such .. Well yes and no. They do but you'd seriously have to get an absurd amount if them to notice any real difference in your levels . Some fish play with them many don't .. Shrimp and snails love them .. It's extremely low maintenance . It's a cute beginner "plant"


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I seen some really cool aquascapes with them. You can try and get creative with it. This is not my tank, I think some guy in China made this one.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They're actually a form of algae and not moss.


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)




----------

